# Top colas?



## jonnylorenzo (Jul 31, 2014)

I heard from somewhere or someone that if you pinch off the top colas of your plant and dry them out and smoke them because they are the most potent part of the plant? Is this true?


----------



## jonnylorenzo (Jul 31, 2014)

This is where I pinched it off 

View attachment WP_20140731_002.jpg


----------



## Locked (Jul 31, 2014)

No not necessarily true.  If the trichomes were not mature the bud won't be as potent regardless of where they came from on the plant.


----------



## jonnylorenzo (Jul 31, 2014)

Okay thanks!


----------

